# Blackmachine B7



## JPMDan (Jul 5, 2006)

Has anyone played this guitar or owned it?


----------



## jtm45 (Jul 5, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> Has anyone played this guitar or owned it?



I played one that looked exactly like this one (could be the same guitar actually)and it was goooorgeous!






I also played a Blackmachine 6 string with a snakewood board that was lovely too.


----------



## BrianCarroll (Jul 5, 2006)

Why do you torture me this way ?


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 5, 2006)

jtm45 said:


> I played one that looked exactly like this one (could be the same guitar actually)and it was goooorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How was it? I'm considering saving up for this, I'm GASing for one bad.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 5, 2006)

Well, they are in my opinion absolutely awesome. Great guitars, they really are. For sound and build quality, as well as playability you are very much sorted.

I mean, i seriously want that fanned fret 8 he had at the london guitar show. Fan Fucking Tastic.

Get one.


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 5, 2006)

I want one with Bare Knuckle pickups Miracle Man and Cold Sweat.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 5, 2006)

That looks like the Parker headstock but reverse and sharper.


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 6, 2006)

yea thats the only thing that I didnt like about it but it's minor shit.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 6, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> yea thats the only thing that I didnt like about it but it's minor shit.


Huh! That's one of the things I like most about it. *shrug*

Oh well. E-Rep to you, for honesty.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 6, 2006)

yea, I like it too.


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 6, 2006)

It's like a parker meets Jackson headstock but you cant base a guitar on it's headstock.


----------



## nyck (Jul 6, 2006)

I think the Black Machine guitars are incredible. Although I haven't played one, I can imagine that they just ooze with perfection. Doug is super knowledgeable and has done his research on everything. I like everything about the guitars, although I recently realized he's pretty much copying the RG style exactly.


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 6, 2006)

actually he's copied the shape but the Black machine body is alot thinner, and has bezeled edges on the bottom side of the guitar. Plus he doesn't use FR style bridges as much as ibanez does.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 6, 2006)

So basically improved it.  I do love FR's though.


----------



## nyck (Jul 6, 2006)

I read on his news page that he's gonna make a floyd model soon. That should definetly be interesting to see.
He said this on April 05:
"Most have reliability issues at some time or another and you need a toolkit to change the strings but....50% of you have asked for one. Congratulate yourselves for the tide of email has succeeded. It all revolves around a custom made sustain block. Watch this space.."

This man is awesome at making things better and innovation


----------



## Dive-Baum (Jul 6, 2006)

I love that headstock. That guitar is a work of art.


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 6, 2006)

bostjan said:


> I do love FR's though.



so do I but I think they rob 7's of their tone so I prefer a hardtail 7 and a FR 6. I wish they used a Hipshot Hardtail bridge, that would look sick.


----------



## 7slinger (Jul 6, 2006)

Dive-Baum said:


> I love that headstock. That guitar is a work of art.




my favorite headstock out of anything out there


----------



## b3n (Jul 6, 2006)

nyck said:


> "Most have reliability issues at some time or another and you need a toolkit to change the strings but....50% of you have asked for one. Congratulate yourselves for the tide of email has succeeded. It all revolves around a custom made sustain block. Watch this space.."
> 
> This man is awesome at making things better and innovation



Ooh I'd like to see that.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 6, 2006)

I've not played a 7, but I've played the B8 and the 884 (fanned fret), both at the London Guitar Show. Both are awesome instruments, but the 884 blows the regular B8 out of the water. You will not be disappointed if you get a Blackmachine.


----------



## Qucifer (Jul 6, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> yea, I like it too.



You, especially, won't like it after you hear the price. It costs more than $1000.

I just got a quote on one the other day... with the current exchange rate, you're looking at about $3.5k all-in... closer to $4k if you want EMG 707s in it.



JPMDan said:


> I want one with Bare Knuckle pickups Miracle Man and Cold Sweat.



Does BKP do 7-string pups? I looked on their site and didn't see anything about 7-string models.


----------



## Elysian (Jul 6, 2006)

thats a lot of money, but hey, if he's got that many people wanting guitars, he can easily justify charging more...


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 6, 2006)

Qucifer said:


> You, especially, won't like it after you hear the price. It costs more than $1000.



? I don't know much about those guitars, but above $1000 seems fine to me if it's nice.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 6, 2006)

Qucifer said:


> Does BKP do 7-string pups? I looked on their site and didn't see anything about 7-string models.


 
Yes, as special orders. They'll even make 8 string pickups if you supply the bobbins.



Elysian said:


> thats a lot of money, but hey, if he's got that many people wanting guitars, he can easily justify charging more...


 
Actually his prices are pretty reasonable. He's just in the UK, so anyone in the US is fucked.


----------



## Qucifer (Jul 6, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Yes, as special orders. They'll even make 8 string pickups if you supply the bobbins.



I just got an email from them confirming the same. That's excellent news!



metalfiend666 said:


> Actually his prices are pretty reasonable. He's just in the UK, so anyone in the US is fucked.



Indeed. That's absolutely true.


----------



## b3n (Jul 6, 2006)

I've never played a blackmachine but the more I see them the better they look.


----------



## noodles (Jul 6, 2006)

nyck said:


> "Most have reliability issues at some time or another and you need a toolkit to change the strings but....50% of you have asked for one. Congratulate yourselves for the tide of email has succeeded. It all revolves around a custom made sustain block. Watch this space.."



Honestly, I was expecting something revolving around that. Personally, I think it would be cool if he could use a standard OFR-7, which is only available with the short block, but top mount it and tweak the design to properly pitch the neck. Since the body is so thin, the short block would be the same as a long block on a thicker guitar. It would be a lot less work on his part, plus there are a lot of us out here who grew up with top mount Floyds back in the 80s, and never felt as comfortable with recessed Floyds.


----------



## jtm45 (Jul 6, 2006)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Well, they are in my opinion absolutely awesome. Great guitars, they really are. For sound and build quality, as well as playability you are very much sorted.
> Get one.



Exactly what 7DT said 

They are massively resonant too due to the woods used and the fact that he doesn't use anything but oil-finishes.
This is the 6 with the snakewood board that i played and it was an astounding guitar,truly.
http://www.exoticguitars.co.uk/

That link only takes you to the homepage but if you just click on 'guitars' and then the 'Blackmachine' link it's there .The B2 Snake.


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 6, 2006)

I sent off for my quote 2 days ago, not a word yet though.


----------



## jtm45 (Jul 6, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> I sent off for my quote 2 days ago, not a word yet though.



I may have missed this in another thread but what specs are you wanting on your qoute Dan?

I really like the look of this B7 with the EMG's. Metal as Fuck!





I don't know if it's an optical illusion but this one almost looks like it's got a bit of a carved-top on it. Probably flat though and just the way it looks in the picture.


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 6, 2006)

Alder body, Ebony top, Ivoroid binding on body, neck and headstock, blank ebony board, 6100 frets, ebony on top of the headstock, chrome hardware, 1 vol 3 way toggle, Bare knuckle's in white Miracle Man and Cold sweat


----------



## jtm45 (Jul 6, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> Alder body, Ebony top, Ivoroid binding on body, neck and headstock, blank ebony board, 6100 frets, ebony on top of the headstock, chrome hardware, 1 vol 3 way toggle, Bare knuckle's in white Miracle Man and Cold sweat



Sounds real nice Dan 

I would personally go for a Warpig7 in the bridge position though,but that just my preference.
Do they even make BKP's in white?
I've seen 'cream' and zebras but not white before.


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 6, 2006)

I've seen them in white once, the Miracle man has the Harmonics and tight sound I'm looking for.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 6, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> Alder body, Ebony top, Ivoroid binding on body, neck and headstock, blank ebony board, 6100 frets, ebony on top of the headstock, chrome hardware, 1 vol 3 way toggle, Bare knuckle's in white Miracle Man and Cold sweat


 
Pretty sweet. From talking with a few people (including Bare Knuckle) it sounds like a Nailbomb/Cold Sweat combo is pretty much my perfect pickup set.


----------



## jtm45 (Jul 6, 2006)

The Warpig is like an EMG with more soul and character


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 6, 2006)

yea it does, I've heard all the clips on the forum. I love the cold sweat pickup.


----------



## noodles (Jul 7, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> Alder body, Ebony top, Ivoroid binding on body, neck and headstock, blank ebony board, 6100 frets, ebony on top of the headstock, chrome hardware, 1 vol 3 way toggle, Bare knuckle's in white Miracle Man and Cold sweat



Someone here is finally ordering one of these. Fucking sweet...


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 7, 2006)

I want one bad man but it's goind to be hardcore saving, I only emailed for a quote as of now. Funny thing is I didnt get the email yet and it's pissing me off.


----------



## Qucifer (Jul 7, 2006)

It'll be about $4k all in, with a case. It took him a few days to respond to my inquiry, too.

I'll probably be ordering a B7 also.


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 7, 2006)

I dunno if I want a 8 string or a 7 string now LOL, been heavey into the Halo 8 discussion but I'll probably get a Blackmachine B7 and get the Halo 8 string.


----------



## jtm45 (Jul 7, 2006)

Go for the B7 i reckon Dan 

It looks puuurfect to me.
After playing one i was tempted to sell a couple of guitars to get one myself but i think i'll just wait a bit and order one when i'm a bit more cashed-up.

I personally think he's making some of the best custom guitars money can buy.
There's no bullshit or unnecessary crap with a Blackmachine.They're just made to do a job and they happen to look extremely cool too.

I'd love one with a Lo-Pro7 fitted but i don't think it would be possible with his regular body thickness.
I suppose if you had a custom block (like he's doing with the Floyds)????


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 7, 2006)

well the thing is Halo's 8 is around 1k and this one from what I hear is going to be around 3k or so. Plus I want to get a Peavey Ultra Plus and Mesa 2x12 cab later on.


----------



## Cancer (Jul 7, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> actually he's copied the shape but the Black machine body is alot thinner, and has bezeled edges on the bottom side of the guitar. Plus he doesn't use FR style bridges as much as ibanez does.



I read somewhere he couldn't because of the thickness of the guitar, but apparently he's chopping the block off to get it to work.


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm happy with a hardtail 7 String, I wish they used Hipshot bridges.


----------



## jtm45 (Jul 7, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> I'm happy with a hardtail 7 String, I wish they used Hipshot bridges.



Perhaps he will if you supply him with one when (if?)you place an order maybe.

I'd like to experiment on a project guitar with just the top of a Lo-Pro modified (block removed etc.) and mounted on two studs (like the Edge FX fixed-bridge/fine tuner brdiges).
The LACS did this for Dino on one of his custom RG7's (the neck-thru mahogany one) and it looks and plays really good apparently.

I like the idea of a fixed-beidge with a locking-nut and fine tuners on a 7. If only Ibanez would make an Edge-FX 7 it would be awesome.


----------



## nyck (Jul 7, 2006)

jtm45 said:


> Perhaps he will if you supply him with one when (if?)you place an order maybe.
> 
> I'd like to experiment on a project guitar with just the top of a Lo-Pro modified (block removed etc.) and mounted on two studs (like the Edge FX fixed-bridge/fine tuner brdiges).
> The LACS did this for Dino on one of his custom RG7's (the neck-thru mahogany one) and it looks and plays really good apparently.
> ...


Is the lo pro on your Dino 7 modded like that? How does it work out?


----------



## Shawn (Jul 7, 2006)

jtm45 said:


> I played one that looked exactly like this one (could be the same guitar actually)and it was goooorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, those are sharp looking.


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 7, 2006)

I wish I could hear a recording or a clip of one the B7's in a High Gain Tube amp


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 8, 2006)

jtm45 said:


> Perhaps he will if you supply him with one when (if?)you place an order maybe.
> 
> I'd like to experiment on a project guitar with just the top of a Lo-Pro modified (block removed etc.) and mounted on two studs (like the Edge FX fixed-bridge/fine tuner brdiges).
> The LACS did this for Dino on one of his custom RG7's (the neck-thru mahogany one) and it looks and plays really good apparently.
> ...


 
I've been thinking about this myself for a while. As the Edge's are symetrical and can be fitted with a second trem holder, maybe those holes could be drilled for some kind of captive stud?

As for Dino's guitar, they made him an Edge-FX7. You can see a close up here. If by some miracle I ever get an Ibanez endorsement (obviously very remote and my band would probably need to be signed first) I'm gonna demand one. Hey, they've got to have a tooling pattern for it somewhere...


----------



## jtm45 (Jul 8, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> As for Dino's guitar, they made him an Edge-FX7. You can see a close up here.



That's the exact guitar/bridge i was referring to James.
It's actually a Lo-Pro7 that has had the block removed and had the knife-edges taken-off and then the 'wings' have been filed out to fit onto tunomatic-style studs.
I have some more pictures of that Fixed Lo-Pro somewhere and some with it removed so you can see how it's fitted to the guitar.
They put a small bolt in the back of the bridge too which screws into a threaded insert in the body to keep the back of it level and solid(like on the factory Edge-FX6).

'Nyck'.
That's the only one of Dino's guitars that had the modded/fixed Lo-Pro done in that way.I don't think he was too keen on that method.
The majority of them (including mine) have a full Lo-Pro trem system,springs and everything,which has been blocked semi-permanently. Mine is done with two blocks of Ebony,one each side of the block,which are glued very solidly to the body. That way you can still adjust the height of the bridge like normal without having to remove anything.
You could ,theoritically,remove the blocks and get the trem working but i like it as it is and as it's exactly as it came from the LACS so i wouldn't want to mess with it.


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 8, 2006)

noodles said:


> Honestly, I was expecting something revolving around that. Personally, I think it would be cool if he could use a standard OFR-7, which is only available with the short block, but top mount it and tweak the design to properly pitch the neck. Since the body is so thin, the short block would be the same as a long block on a thicker guitar. It would be a lot less work on his part, plus there are a lot of us out here who grew up with top mount Floyds back in the 80s, and never felt as comfortable with recessed Floyds.



I've actually thought about that very thing, though getting a long-block machined for the OFR7 shouldn't be too expensive. I get the feeling Blackmachine are very much fans of the smaller neck angle, though...


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 8, 2006)

jtm45 said:


> That's the exact guitar/bridge i was referring to James.
> It's actually a Lo-Pro7 that has had the block removed and had the knife-edges taken-off and then the 'wings' have been filed out to fit onto tunomatic-style studs.
> I have some more pictures of that Fixed Lo-Pro somewhere and some with it removed so you can see how it's fitted to the guitar.
> They put a small bolt in the back of the bridge too which screws into a threaded insert in the body to keep the back of it level and solid(like on the factory Edge-FX6).


 
Maybe you could fix a plate where the block would be which attached to the captive studs? Fuck, I'm getting into serious engineering mode! I know what I mean to say but I've been up nearly 36hours and can't get what's in my head into words. Arse!


----------



## jtm45 (Jul 8, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Maybe you could fix a plate where the block would be which attached to the captive studs? Fuck, I'm getting into serious engineering mode! I know what I mean to say but I've been up nearly 36hours and can't get what's in my head into words. Arse!



I know exactly what your thinking of James 

I did hear of someone doing this before with a Lo-Pro7 but i can't remember who it was.

Basically a flat(ish) plate with a lug/wing on each side (like a tunomatic tailpiece)that would screw to the holes where the block normally would.

I reckon if you knew someone who could machine steel (preferably stainless)it would be very do-able.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 8, 2006)

Something like that, yes. I was thinking more along the lines of constructing a totally captive system though, so the bridge doesn't fall off if you remove the strings like it does on a TOM.


----------



## jtm45 (Jul 8, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Something like that, yes. I was thinking more along the lines of constructing a totally captive system though, so the bridge doesn't fall off if you remove the strings like it does on a TOM.



Yeah,i came to that conclusion too when i was seriously considering doing it.I was thinking of the same sort of thing as a tunomatic tailpiece slots but turned 90 degress 'outward' so it'd be held in place by the posts regardless of whether the guitar was strung or not,if you get what i'm saying. 
Sorta like this ' -------C ' but with a reverse C on the other end too,but more of a sideways U shape than a C.

If i was any good with Photoshop i'd knock one up to explain better,but i'm not.


----------



## TMM (Jul 8, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> I wish I could hear a recording or a clip of one the B7's in a High Gain Tube amp



Me too. I think they should send me one, so I can do a recording of it for everyone to hear


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 8, 2006)

Then you can send it to me so I can try it out.


----------



## TMM (Jul 9, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> Then you can send it to me so I can try it out.



Done... its a deal.


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 9, 2006)

Rock On \m/


----------



## jtm45 (Jul 9, 2006)

Blackmachine are the UK distributors for Diezel Amps now so i can't see the 'B7 through a high-gain tube amp' clip being a problem.


----------



## TMM (Jul 9, 2006)

jtm45 said:


> Blackmachine are the UK distributors for Diezel Amps now so i can't see the 'B7 through a high-gain tube amp' clip being a problem.



Blast! My plans to acquire the BM B7 at no monetary loss have been foiled! I'll get you gadget...


----------



## noodles (Jul 9, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> I've actually thought about that very thing, though getting a long-block machined for the OFR7 shouldn't be too expensive. I get the feeling Blackmachine are very much fans of the smaller neck angle, though...



This is making me wonder how much it would cost. I kept thinking about how comfortable your Dinky with the top mount Floyd felt when I was playing it this afternoon.


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 11, 2006)

Just got the quote in.

1500GBP converted to 2,764.65 
500GBP converted to 921.99 inital deposit 
Wait time is 4-6 months

thats about 264.65 more than a 7 string soloist I was quoted for by Jackson.


----------



## noodles (Jul 11, 2006)

^ Man, that's a tough call. On one hand, a custom shop Soloist 7 is a pretty fucking awesome instrument, it costs less, and you won't have to pay customs duty and obscene shipping costs. On the other hand, even less people own a Blackmachine, it is more than likely equally drool-worthy in every way, and the wait time is about a year less.


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 11, 2006)

Yeah, really. I'm not sure I'd want to be in that position...


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 11, 2006)

noodles said:


> ^ Man, that's a tough call.



Yea no kidding, I just emailed for shipping to America. Where can I find the customs Duty shit?

[action=JPMDan]wants to live in Europe so he can get all the cool guitars[/action]


----------



## jtm45 (Jul 11, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> Just got the quote in.
> 
> 1500GBP converted to 2,764.65
> 500GBP converted to 921.99 inital deposit
> ...


Do you mean £1500 TOTAL price with a £500 downpayment or £500 deposit and then a final payment of £1500 on top (£2000 Total)?

If the total price is £1500 then that's less than i was expecting actually Dan. 
I've seen higher prices on some of the 6's he's done but maybe he's been able to get the prices down as business is increasing.

Are you going to go for it Dan? (you know you want to) 

I think i've got a very cool 'Blackmachine' T-shirt coming soon from Doug (he promised me one a while back) to keep me happy until i can afford one of his guitars.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 11, 2006)

very confusing trade US laws


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 11, 2006)

jtm45 said:


> Do you mean £1500 TOTAL price with a £500 downpayment or £500 deposit and then a final payment of £1500 on top (£2000 Total)?
> 
> If the total price is £1500 then that's less than i was expecting actually Dan.
> I've seen higher prices on some of the 6's he's done but maybe he's been able to get the prices down as business is increasing.
> ...




1500GBP is the total price they require a 500GBP down payment

I want it bad BUT I need to come up with the cash so it may be awhile


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 12, 2006)

£1500 is less than Chris & myself were told. We were both told the B7's start at £1700, and I heard that straight from Doug in person at the London Guitar Show a couple of months back.

If you want to save on shipping & customs I'm volenteering to take delivery of it and keep it safe. I'll bring it with me for 07/07/07 in Vegas.  

Hey, it was worth a try....


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 12, 2006)

If I can even get the cash I'd consider it for sure.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 12, 2006)

It was a joke mate, I would want to deprive you of your guitar for so long!


----------



## Naren (Jul 12, 2006)

I think all the blackmachine guitars look cool except for their headstocks. Some people might love the headstocks, but I find them very ugly and they... irritate me. I've never played one or heard one, so I don't know how they sound or play, but I've heard lots of good things about them. I wonder why they are called "Blackmachine"...


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 12, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> I would want to deprive you of your guitar for so long!



aha! so you wanted it for yourself you evil fiend


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 12, 2006)

Naren said:


> I think all the blackmachine guitars look cool except for their headstocks. Some people might love the headstocks, but I find them very ugly and they... irritate me. I've never played one or heard one, so I don't know how they sound or play, but I've heard lots of good things about them. I wonder why they are called "Blackmachine"...


 
Having played a couple, they sound amazing and play beautifully. He used to have a FAQ on the site. Apparently Blackmachine just suited the look.



JPMDan said:


> aha! so you wanted it for yourself you evil fiend


 
Well obviously I'd have to play it to check it all worked, and then I'd have to keep it tuned & stuff...


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 12, 2006)

man all the money I could save on shipping and customs..... I need 2,765 very bad now so much GAS makes me want to fart.


----------



## Naren (Jul 12, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Having played a couple, they sound amazing and play beautifully. He used to have a FAQ on the site. Apparently Blackmachine just suited the look.



They look easy to play. I've assumed they have pretty nice actions and stuff. All I know is that they look pretty cool (except for the headstock, which just isn't my taste). I'd have to hear them (or play them myself) to see if the pickups go with my taste.


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 12, 2006)

Naren said:


> to see if the pickups go with my taste.



You can get duncans, dimarzio, EMG, lundgren, bare knuckle any brand thats out there he can get.

The ones that are installed I'm assuming they are lundgren


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 12, 2006)

Naren said:


> They look easy to play. I've assumed they have pretty nice actions and stuff. All I know is that they look pretty cool (except for the headstock, which just isn't my taste). I'd have to hear them (or play them myself) to see if the pickups go with my taste.


 
If you look at the gallery on his site, there's a couple of custom shape headstocks he's done. He'll put in whatever pickups you want, or suggest some for the sound you're after.


----------



## Dive-Baum (Jul 12, 2006)

Naren said:


> I think all the blackmachine guitars look cool except for their headstocks. Some people might love the headstocks, but I find them very ugly and they... irritate me. I've never played one or heard one, so I don't know how they sound or play, but I've heard lots of good things about them. I wonder why they are called "Blackmachine"...



I think that is one of the very things that sets it apart from the pack. It makes it look like a work of art...not just another good looking axe


----------



## jtm45 (Jul 12, 2006)

Dive-Baum said:


> I think that is one of the very things that sets it apart from the pack. It makes it look like a work of art...not just another good looking axe



Well said Sir 

I personally love the headstock.It's like an ultra-modernised take on the reverse-headstock.
I also love the way he makes the necks and the woods he uses.Those rosewood necks in particular sound awesome!

In fact i like EVERYTHING about them,lots.

He seems to have put so much thought and design into his guitars with the end result of a unique sounding and beautiful instrument without any unnecessary frills or fuss.

I received my blackmachine T-shirt in the mail this morning ("i wanted a blackmachine but all i got was this lousy t-shirt" ).
Nah,it's very cool actually!!!!!
It's just got a large white 'blackmachine' logo across the chest with the words 'Handbuilt . London' underneath the logo in slightly smaller print.


----------



## Qucifer (Jul 12, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> £1500 is less than Chris & myself were told. We were both told the B7's start at £1700, and I heard that straight from Doug in person at the London Guitar Show a couple of months back.
> 
> If you want to save on shipping & customs I'm volenteering to take delivery of it and keep it safe. I'll bring it with me for 07/07/07 in Vegas.
> 
> Hey, it was worth a try....



That's less than I was told, too. I got the £1700 quote. A case was £175. EMGs added £100. And then shipping. You're looking at around $4k when it's all said and done.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 12, 2006)

Wouldn't it just be ironic if they somehow ended up cheaper in the USA than in the UK? I mean, pretty much everything is cheap here in the USA.

At any rate £200 is a lot of money.


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 12, 2006)

3,118.99 for guitar
321.09 for case
183.47 for EMG's

I didnt ask for a case but you can use a ibanez case with that guitar will fit easy and save money, I'm sure they pack the guitars very well. For pickups I asked for Bare Knuckle pickups, EMG's can be had for cheaper over here.


----------



## jtm45 (Jul 12, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> 3,118.99 for guitar
> 321.09 for case
> 183.47 for EMG's
> 
> I didnt ask for a case but you can use a ibanez case with that guitar will fit easy and save money, I'm sure they pack the guitars very well. For pickups I asked for Bare Knuckle pickups, EMG's can be had for cheaper over here.



That's just under £2000 UK.
Is that including shipping or not.

Yeah,you can buy a pair of EMG's from the U.S. for less than one costs over here. Fuckin' ridiculous!
That's why i generally buy all my parts and stuff from the U.S. now.

I'm still very tempted to get a Barekuckle Warpig7 to try out though.
I'd get some Lundgren M7's if they weren't so bloody expensive (i think they work out at around £140 each!!!!).


----------



## Qucifer (Jul 12, 2006)

jtm45 said:


> Is that including shipping or not.



No.



jtm45 said:


> Yeah,you can buy a pair of EMG's from the U.S. for less than one costs over here. Fuckin' ridiculous!
> That's why i generally buy all my parts and stuff from the U.S. now.



Don't forget some of that cost is for his installation. Installing active electronics requires more work than passives.


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 12, 2006)

jtm45 said:


> That's just under £2000 UK.
> Is that including shipping or not.
> 
> Yeah,you can buy a pair of EMG's from the U.S. for less than one costs over here. Fuckin' ridiculous!
> ...



when it comes to bare knuckle pickups you guys have it made, it costs about 300 USD plus 7 dollars for shipping for a set for us. No matter what I still want a set of Miracle Man7 and Cold Sweat7


----------



## jtm45 (Jul 12, 2006)

Qucifer said:


> Don't forget some of that cost is for his installation. Installing active electronics requires more work than passives.



If you're building the guitar from scratch there's absolutely no extra work involved in fitting EMG's at all.
I suppose if you were to route an extra battery compartement then there's a slight bit more work,but Doug doesn't do it that way.

Every guitar he's done with EMG's just has the battery in the control-cavity where the pots and stuff are.



JPMDan said:


> when it comes to bare knuckle pickups you guys have it made, it costs about 300 USD plus 7 dollars for shipping for a set for us. No matter what I still want a set of Miracle Man7 and Cold Sweat7



For a pair of Warpig 6's with covers (i ordered my 6's without and they were a bit cheaper that way too) they're £220 ($400 US).If i remeber correctly the Custom Warpig 6's i've got were £95 each (the only place i know that charges LESS for a custom job,lol).I think it was because i had them without the covers too.

I know the Miracle Man6 and the Cold Sweat6 are slightly cheaper (£180 for an open-coiled pair,$330 US)but i'm not sure if the price is higher for the 7's.I would imagine so.

I'd love to A/B test a Warpig7 against a Lundgren M7.


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 12, 2006)

Tim of BKP was the one who told me 7 string MM and CS were around 300USD


----------



## jtm45 (Jul 12, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> Tim of BKP was the one who told me 7 string MM and CS were around 300USD



I suppose $350 is still 'around' $300 

I personally think BKP's are worth every penny anyway.

I'd have them on everything if Dimarzios weren't so much cheaper.


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 12, 2006)

from the clips I've heard I prefer them over any other pickups but yea price is the issue but my next guitar will have them.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 13, 2006)

bostjan said:


> Wouldn't it just be ironic if they somehow ended up cheaper in the USA than in the UK? I mean, pretty much everything is cheap here in the USA.


 
Unless he starts building them in the US it ain't gonna happen. He has to pay UK prices for his materials remember.


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 13, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Unless he starts building them in the US it ain't gonna happen. He has to pay UK prices for his materials remember.



Also he would have to pay ibanez for using the RG Shape if he was in the USA.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 13, 2006)

That was me being facetious.


----------



## jtm45 (Jul 13, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> Also he would have to pay ibanez for using the RG Shape if he was in the USA.



All U.S. copyrights apply in the UK too.
It's places like Japan that seem to be 'immune' from it.

Doug's Blackmachine bodies are no more similar to the RG really than the RG is to the Soloist etc. etc.

The outline of the bodies are very similar but that's about it.
No fore-arm contour,different thickness,the back is chamfered around the edge,no tummy cut-out.
Definately nothing worthy of any copyright infringement problems.


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 13, 2006)

I didnt know all that went into account I thought it was general shape of the guitar, I do love the fact that the Blackmachine is so thin.


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 18, 2006)

I just got the shipping price, it's 150GBP which converts to 274 so here's the total. 

2765 + 274 = 3,039 shipped + any custom fee's


----------



## Project2501 (Jul 18, 2006)

That is too much money. They are really nice looking though and look well made, but sheesh man... gotta be rolling in dough... and with Gas prices climbing (will probably hit 5$/gal in a year or two)...


----------

